
Wallace Wang: Computer book authors, denial, delusion, and desperation - dlcmh
http://www.topbananas.com/denial-delusion-and-desperation/
======
dlcmh
Stumbled onto this article while browsing the website referenced in the "About
the Author" section of the book "Swift OS X Programming for Absolute
Beginners".

